

Neptune.io (YC S14) Helps Network Admins by Fixing Common Issues Automatically - juneyham
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/15/yc-backed-neptune-io-wants-to-help-network-admins-sleep-by-fixing-common-issues-automatically/

======
neilellis
At last :-)

My suggestions:

1) It would be good for it not to be just tied to AWS - though I can see why
you'd bootstrap up one cloud.

2) The thing I'm always looking for is the following combined _elegantly_ :

Availability Metrics (ala Pingdom), Custom Metric Reporting, Agent Based
System Metric Reporting, Metric Viewing, Metric Comprehension (what does it
all mean), Metric Triggered Alerting and Automated Actions.

(I can get 80% from DataDog)

The automated actions should be based on alerts, which are based on metrics.
The metrics should be custom or system. The actions should include: scale out
(on an IaaS deploy by image, on a PaaS scale out), scale back, reboot, rebuild
from image, custom script execution etc.

For the life of me I don't understand why there isn't a single SaaS providing
end to end metric -> alert -> action flows.

Again good luck, looks very nice and if I wasn't moving away from AWS I'd jump
on board.

~~~
kirankgollu
@neilellis, thank you for the comments. For (1) We are trying to provide rich
experience for customers on AWS to start with, however, we won't be tied to
only AWS in future (2) your use cases are very interesting. I'll follow up
over email.

which hosting provider are you moving to?

